# Absolutely no friends



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm really depressed over the fact that I feel like I'm the only one in my school who never goes out with friends. I'm lucky enough to have ONE friend to hang out with at school and lunch, but it's not like we ever go out. I'm a junior in high school, and everyone has their cars where they can go out with their friends whenever they want. I don't have a car nor can I even drive so I'm always stuck at home. 

Sometimes when I'm shopping out with my MOTHER I see my classmates with their friends and I know them all, and I try to hide because it's embarrassing. It really depresses me how I can't have fun because I don't have friends. 

You probably understand how it's hard to make friends when you're not "out there", but it would be really nice to have a few friends. Not many friends, but a few close ones you can hang out with. 

I wanted to join clubs but when I tried, I was a loner because everyone joined with their friends so I had to stop going because I just wouldn't fit in. And now I'm here being all sad about being a loner. 

In my classes I see everyone laughing and talking and I'm just there listening.


----------



## Imaverage (Feb 25, 2014)

you are lucky that you have at least one friend,
i have absolutely no friend at all
which is why i spend my days watching stuffs on my ipad or laptop, ignoring everybody
go turn your life around when you still have a chance
i absolutely dont have any hope at the moment because im graduating from high school (even if i make friends they will leave me very soon)


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

I do know the feeling, and it's going to sound crappy because you're still in high school, but take it as an opportunity to work on yourself. Everyone around you HAS to be with someone else - they have no self courage and can't stand to be alone. I've become a lot ballsier by doing things on my own, because, like you, I felt like that was the position I was forced into. When you can do things alone without being overly scared/nervous/etc. then you'll be able to do a lot of other things that people won't want to do, like traveling the world and doing whatever you want, for example.

With that being said, obviously friends are nice to have around for things too. Can you make friends outside of school in some way? Like by taking a class somewhere else?

Or what about other people you notice in your classes who don't have a large group of friends either? I always feel more comfortable approaching people when they're on their own, or if I can tell they're kind of a loner too. 

And your current friend - could you try hanging out outside of class? Like casually mentioning seeing a movie, or picking up a shirt at the mall or something?


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

I get the feeling. I don't really have any friends too apart from a few people from some of my classes that I talk to. Most of the time I walk through the hallways alone, while I just see everybody else having fun with their friends. It makes me feel like crap.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

Try to go at library for reading and sitting with some strangers and than just ask something about what they read . 

After your asking they will tell you what they do , than this is your first talk after that you have to tell them about your interest also


----------



## Cheezypuffs (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh high school... First 3 years of my high school i had 2 people i hang out with. As time went by they just drifted away because they found their very own circle of friends thus i was left alone because i dont fit in with them. So i spent the rest of the remaining years as a loner. I cut classes and go AWOLs. Everyday was a torture. But as you get older you'll probably learn to cope so hang in there buddy!


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Can you join clubs or activities not related to your school? Maybe youre just too intimidated by the fact that you think everyone you know has paired up. Sports?


----------



## Elie (Feb 23, 2014)

Well I personally to get out of my shy shell, I found people that liked the same interest. (Anime ect) If clubs don't work just try to talk to people in your classes , try complimenting them and starting a conversation. Everyone loves a good compliment, and it could be a start of a good conversation. Also another thing, Highschool friends are highschool friends, sometimes they'll be there forever sometimes they won't so keep in mind when you make friends. College or jobs wherever you plan to go next , there are always places to meet and greet people.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I can relate.  No friends at all.

EDIT: WAIT ONE FRIEND IS A FRIEND :O Y U LIE? I HAVE NO FRIENDS I THOUGHT YOU AND I COULD RELATE?!!?!

NOT EVEN MY MOM TALKS TO ME.. SMH...


----------



## jubby (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey hey you don't know what other people do when you don't see them. Don't jump to those conclusions, they'll make you feel miserable! I used to also have one school friend who I stuck with at lunch but never hung out with. You will have to take the risk of asking that friend to hang out with you somewhere or maybe even try out a club or few with you. 

Please don't be embarrassed by shopping with your mom. I know you're still young, but even after people graduate high school, they'll still shop with their parents. You've known your mom for like 16 years. You are close. There's no reason why you can't shop with her. 

You really don't have to talk to people in class if you don't want to. You could read or play on your phone. But if you do want to talk, find one person you'd be interested in getting to know if you didn't have anxiety, and start with eye contact, smiles, and a hello.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Know the feeling since it's my college experience and I tried the club thing but just felt out of place. No anxiety and still out of place everywhere seriously hate this life.


----------



## stuckinhighschool (Apr 9, 2016)

Imaverage said:


> you are lucky that you have at least one friend,
> i have absolutely no friend at all
> which is why i spend my days watching stuffs on my ipad or laptop, ignoring everybody
> go turn your life around when you still have a chance
> i absolutely dont have any hope at the moment because im graduating from high school (even if i make friends they will leave me very soon)


I know exactly how you feel!! Everyday I'm counting down the days I'm leaving (2 weeks left finally), and I'm always alone in the library during recess, lunch, and after school I go straight home. I'm so lonely especially because my old best friend is constantly verbally harassing me..She bullies me so much and I honestly can't wait to leave and get away from this all. :'( She makes me cry everyday in the bathroom during classes or whenever I'm thinking about it.


----------



## KuronekoX (Mar 30, 2016)

Yup, my high school experience was pretty bad. No friends, sat alone during lunch, and had no one sign my yearbook. Over the years, you will get over it, but the pain will remain. I just moved on from high school. If I were you, I would recommend dorming at a college/University where you can try to make friends. Unfortunately, for me, I wasn't too smart for a 4 year college and had to go to a 2 year where the social scene is non existent. I was able to attend University later, but only went there for 2 years and was a commuter. I made no friends and was just overwhelmed with the size of my University(its known for being a big school, but it was cheap).


----------

